# How well do you feel your training prepared you for a real battle?



## Tiervexx (Dec 20, 2013)

We've all heard so much about how hard special ops training is but for those of you that have been there/done that; how helpful do you feel it was for the real thing?


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe you should kinda sit back, being all new and stuff, observe, orient and do again until you get to know people... Just saying. Sorry mods / admins.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 20, 2013)

JAB said:


> I heard underwater bathtub diving has been important training for Afghanistan...





Firemedic said:


> Maybe you should kinda sit back, being all new and stuff, observe, orient and do again until you get to know people... Just saying. Sorry mods / admins.
> 
> F.M.



Let's try and keep this one on topic. He has a question that I am sure a lot of young men have before joining. I'll say this, training can offer you insight in what to do in a specific situation, I had to use a lot if the stuff I learned in the SOCM/SFMS course daily while both deployed and in the team room.  Your training pipeline gets you to a base level, then your team gets you to the next level.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 20, 2013)

Training is good, and good training is even better. The best training is combat. 

Some of the best training I ever received was being told to go do mag changes ever day until they were so fast and so ingrained in muscle memory that I would be able to do it when it really counted.


----------



## Brill (Dec 20, 2013)

The first time I got shot at (outside of DC), I heard some sounds and consciously thought "WTF is that noise?"

RPGs in real life don't "swoosh" like in the movies: there are 2 booms (launch and impact).

The team I was with ensured we were fully integrated into their SOPs. I felt confident in my fighting and first aid abilities as a soldier.

I was NOT prepared as a husband, father, and son though.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2013)

TLDR20 said:


> Let's try and keep this one on topic. He has a question that I am sure a lot of young men have before joining. I'll say this, training can offer you insight in what to do in a specific situation, I had to use a lot if the stuff I learned in the SOCM/SFMS course daily while both deployed and in the team room.  Your training pipeline gets you to a base level, then your team gets you to the next level.



Roger that bro. Sorry.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 20, 2013)

From a NON-SOF perspective, training and acclimatization as a unit is the difference between a unit being successful or a failure.

That said there will always be aspects that you cannot train a person for, generally how they initially react to fear of death, and the many of the psychological effects of combat operations (death of a friend, children being blown to bits, etc).

That's not to say you can't train people to react and ignore some aspects, but generally speaking from my personal experience, it boils down to the individual and how they process and react to particular incidents that are common on the battlefield.

Being that most SOF have some sort of selection and evaluation proccess, I would imagine these issue are not as common as they are in the CF side.


----------



## Tiervexx (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you very much for your thoughtful replies!


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

The more you apply yourself and put effort into your training the more you will get out of it. Once you get down on line there is no better training than real world training with your unit whether its overseas or a FMP with your unit back home.
EFFORT = RESULTS!
VOLARE OPTIMOS!


----------

